# [Polish NR] Artur Kristof 47.43 megaminx single + reaction



## Przemek Kaleta (Sep 27, 2014)

Krakow Cubing Spree
9th single in the world :tu 
EP skip


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Carrot (Sep 27, 2014)

That solve, so much epicness, too bad you didn't get the reaction on cam :/ [/sarcasm]


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Sep 27, 2014)

It's better that you don't see video of his solve Odder, just in case. :>


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 27, 2014)

Well done! It's cool to see how much he's improved!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 27, 2014)

Noice.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 27, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> It's better that you don't see video of his solve Odder, just in case. :>



Dammmmmnnn

Anyway grats on the time, a rough guess... 10 turns per minute? Couldn't really see more


----------



## Randomno (Sep 27, 2014)

I bet Brest could reconstruct this.


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 28, 2014)

The hair.... it reminds me of Noah


----------



## Iggy (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## arcio1 (Sep 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Sweet!


Thanks 



Carrot said:


> That solve, so much epicness, too bad you didn't get the reaction on cam :/ [/sarcasm]


lol



Divineskulls said:


> Well done! It's cool to see how much he's improved!


Thanks, it's even cooler to improve so much  But I'm not planning to stop here 



SolveThatCube said:


> Noice.


Thanks 



Iggy said:


> Nice!


Thanks


----------



## Silverspeed (Oct 4, 2014)

What megaminx?


----------



## arcio1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Silverspeed said:


> What megaminx?


Modded SS with MF8 tiles


----------



## Silverspeed (Oct 4, 2014)

Gj


----------

